# Going for the state record.



## Jfields (Jun 3, 2013)

So I've been fishing a local spot for almost a year now. First started fishing there for catfish bait before I started bass fishing there. Its an old gravel pit and the water is almost crystal clear. Every time I've ever been there I've seen carp swim by pecking at the bottom. Most of them average, probably around 10-15 lbs. I was there one day when a massive storm blew through and for some reason the carp were hyper active. I seen dozens of them that day within a couple of hours. And that's when I first seen it. Carpzilla.

I was use to seeing 15-25 pound carp here since the water was so clear. So I started targetting carp exclusively a few month ago because of them. I'll try to upload pics later but my first ever carp was over 20 lbs. I went back last weekend with a GoPro Hero 3, and put it on the fishing line below a bobber and tossed it out. I'll post the videos to YouTube later as well. But that's when I seen it again. After seeing multiple carp in the water I tried bringing them up to the bank with balls of packbait. I got a group of them 10 feet out in 5 feet of water. Carpzilla was there. I hooked a comparatively small carp there that was 16 lbs. He is MUCH larger. 

So my question is, if I hook it and bring it in, what are the steps I have to go through to get it registered? I've seen them online, but most bait shops act like they don't know what to do and that they don't have the scales there for it. I certainly don't want to kill the fish and its not going to fit in a cooler. I'm a catch & release fisherman. I don't want to kill a trophy fish like this. What would you do?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Unfortunately, you would have to kill it to get it in the record books.

For me, unless it's a bass caught with XYZ lure and the lure manufacturer is going to pay me $1,000,000, it's going back into the water.


----------



## Jfields (Jun 3, 2013)

I really don't want to kill it. At least not if its the only huge one in there. I can't say I've seen the same one twice but its most likely going to top the 50 lb record with ease. Maybe I'll take it to a taxidermist afterwards I dunno. It just seems like a huge waste to kill such an incredible fish. I got pretty upset when I seen the 53 lb carp killed by a bow a month or so ago. 

I take it theres no chance I could keep it in a pond until someone arrives to verify the weight?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

If its an old gravel pit, make sure you have permission to fish it if you plan on turning in a record catch.


----------



## tacticz (Jul 14, 2013)

good luck man. not much for carp but respect your ambition. upload the pic when you get it in


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I mean no disrespect to you or anyone who's goal it is to be the record holder of any Species of Fish but honestly ask yourself this One question.

*Is killing a giant Fish just to have your name in print worth it*
Unless in a tournament setting you'll receive nothing more than a nice certificate and the offer for a free mount (if you find a Taxidermist willing) 
Because according to the outdoors writers of Ohio that is exactly what it boils down to.
The Fish must be frozen & validated by them alone for record consideration
(line samples go to IGFA if applicable)
I argued this point on deaf ears (no reply in fact) on behalf of the Carp Anglers Group when catching giant Buffalo Suckers below Deer Creek . As catch photo release Carpers we have some of the most accurate scales & tools to hold the Fish in a safe captive manner for accurate validation without killing a Fish that's probably older than the Angler..
This is a choice you as an Angler must decide


----------

